# Les parts sociales...



## Nocciorellina

Les parts sociales *ne* peuvent être représentées par des titre négociables nominatifs ou par portateur.

Le parti sociali non possono essere rappresentate o Le parti sociali possono essere rappresentate? 

Non riesco a capire se il *ne *funge da negazione o meno 

Merci


----------



## polarstar

Ciao,

non possono, se no ci sarebbe un que.... ne peuvent etre représentées que par des titres e dovrebbe essere au porteur e non par
Ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao, questo potrebbe esserti utile:
"ne" sans "pas"


----------



## Nocciorellina

Anaiss said:


> Ciao, questo potrebbe esserti utile:
> "ne" sans "pas"


 
Grazie, ma il link non funziona.


----------



## Ruminante

Strano, a me il link funziona...


----------



## polarstar

anche a me non funziona, si apre un bulletin message dicendo che non ci sono match


----------



## Anaiss

Provate qui: "ne" sans "pas"
Quelli di prima erano i risultati della ricerca sul forum français seulement per "ne" sans "pas".


----------



## polarstar

adesso funziona, grazie Anaiss e buona serata


----------



## Anaiss

Figurati, pas de problèmes, bonne soirée à toi aussi.


----------

